# River flow app?



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I read in a post about a app for river flow charts....anybody have any info or feedback?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have not heard of an app but I just go to stickier on here from my phone or I go to browser on phone where I save web page as bookmark

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

Jj, sent u a pm about what I use.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mjboone79 (May 13, 2011)

The app is ok since it is fast, but I use mobile browser instead becuase you get more detail than just the flow rate. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

mjboone79 said:


> The app is ok since it is fast, but I use mobile browser instead becuase you get more detail than just the flow rate.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The app I use and recommended in the other post has other options for each place. Like the USGS data on Rocky River also has temp (f/c) and height along with flow. I press menu and then press other measurements. Whatever is available will show up for your choosing.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the heads up.....that app rocks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Where is the app?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Droid marketplace

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Just downloaded it....it's great!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am an idiot can't find it what is the name of th app 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> I am an idiot can't find it what is the name of th app
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The app i got is just called "RiverFlows"


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you have an IPhone you can put all of the flow charts into an app, by creating it yourself.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

slackanizer said:


> Jj, sent u a pm about what I use.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks, works great.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Try "Fishhead". I have it on iPhone.


----------

